# Animes you want to watch



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2008)

Not ones you're watching right now. 

I'm planning on watching Princess Tutu or Death Note. Princess Tutu for the incredible story/characters/look and Death Note to see what the hype's about. 
What anime are you interested in watching?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, damn.  I was going to say Gundam Double 00, but I am watching it.  I guess nothing.  Most of the new Animes are not to my interests.  :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 26, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo GP

my friends keep on saying its bad, but I want to see how bad on my own.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 26, 2008)

I found a way to watch the remaining episodes of Hellsing yesterday, but I'm still trying to figure out a way to watch Devil May Cry. Those are the only 2 animes I want to watch at the moment.


----------



## X (Nov 26, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I found a way to watch the remaining episodes of *Hellsing* yesterday, but I'm still trying to figure out a way to watch Devil May Cry. Those are the only 2 animes I want to watch at the moment.



awesome! what do you think of those over sized guns?


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well when I see Hallagard shooting Valentino's legs off with one single bullet, I find that quite exagerated. I really his guns though. 
Extreme gore has always appealed to me, so I can't say I'm not enjoying it. 

As for the police girl as Hallagard likes to call her, she's quite the babe, but her RUNNING around with massive machine guns and other weapons as big never fails at making me go "=/"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Not ones you're watching right now.
> 
> I'm planning on watching Princess Tutu or Death Note. Princess Tutu for the incredible story/characters/look and Death Note to see what the hype's about.
> What anime are you interested in watching?



Sadly, none. Naruto scarred me *for life* from exploring pop culture Far East.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 26, 2008)

Stitch! is the only one that I can think of that I'm not watching already, and that's because it's new.



brownsquirrel said:


> Sadly, none. Naruto scarred me from exploring pop culture Far East.


Err, there are other anime series that are nothing like Naruto... I actually hate Naruto but there are many anime series that I like.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> Stitch! is the only one that I can think of that I'm not watching already, and that's because it's new.
> 
> 
> Err, there are other anime series that are nothing like Naruto... I actually hate Naruto but there are many anime series that I like.





brownsquirrel said:


> Sadly, none. Naruto scarred me *for life* from exploring pop culture Far East.



Does this edit help you understand more? >_>


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

Whenever I get some time and some loose cash, I plan to watch as much Toppa Tengen Gurren Langen as I can.  WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK WE ARE?


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 7, 2008)

Karin/Chibi Vampire. Hanaukyo Maid Team (original version). Midori Days. And Maburaho.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I found a way to watch the remaining episodes of Hellsing yesterday, but I'm still trying to figure out a way to watch Devil May Cry. Those are the only 2 animes I want to watch at the moment.




http://www.animecrazy.net/category/completed-anime-shows/devil-may-cry/


----------



## Chex (Dec 7, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Not ones you're watching right now.
> 
> I'm planning on watching Princess Tutu or Death Note. Princess Tutu for the incredible story/characters/look and Death Note to see what the hype's about.
> What anime are you interested in watching?



Everyone I've known that got into Tutu did it because of this AMV. XD  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZqxecCukg

I'm... not too much into any animes right now. I'm still too enthralled with FMA. xD;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

e_e; Ive seen so many, but there are so many still left. I think I'll look from some more Hellsing.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 7, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion that was recently remade (and is still being made) into 3 parts movie. The first part was released but I've not watched it yet.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Sernion said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelion that was recently remade (and is still being made) into 3 parts movie. The first part was released but I've not watched it yet.



http://www.anilinkz.com/veoh/Watch Evangelion 1.01 - You Are (not) Alone - Stream/v16796557wqb68pyT/


----------



## stonebear (Dec 7, 2008)

Grave Of The Fireflies is a classic: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095327/


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> http://www.animecrazy.net/category/completed-anime-shows/devil-may-cry/



That's very nice of you, but I already have this site bookmarked and they don't show the DmC episodes on that site. 

"Thanks for visiting AnimeCrazy.net for this anime episode. Unfortunately this episode has been licensed by Funimation causing us to remove it. Please buy the DVDâ€™s to support the Anime."


----------



## Jax (Dec 7, 2008)

Always looking for the serious...but then I got hooked on the Anime spin offs...they canceled my Storm Hawks damn them. (Shallow mind but I needed that!)


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> That's very nice of you, but I already have this site bookmarked and they don't show the DmC episodes on that site.
> 
> "Thanks for visiting AnimeCrazy.net for this anime episode. Unfortunately this episode has been licensed by Funimation causing us to remove it. Please buy the DVDâ€™s to support the Anime."



thats weird because im watching them right now


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just checked and the last episodes are working, but the first ones aren't. I'd rather not skip


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

dragon ball, i just downloaded all the episodes, 35 gigs xD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm really more of a manga person. *Shrugs* Maybe i'll watch the third bleach movie if it's not just 100% fanservice. *cough*2ND ONE*cough*


----------



## Teracat (Dec 11, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion. My mind has not been raped since I beat Killer7, and that was quite a while ago. From what I know this show is very good at raping your mind. And running out of ink.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 15, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist: the Remake!!!! the manga was awesome.... gonna be out on 4.2009 cant wait... XD


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 18, 2008)

Gantz. I'm already caught up on the manga, but I havn't seen the anime for some reason. Yes, I know it has a filler ending...


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jan 3, 2009)

Jax said:


> Always looking for the serious...but then I got hooked on the Anime spin offs...they canceled my Storm Hawks damn them. (Shallow mind but I needed that!)



Storm Hawks hasn't been cancelled, new episodes are airing on yTV at the moment (well they've broken for the Christmas period) with episodes 39-52 still to air

And is that Radaar in your icon?


----------



## Madness (Jan 3, 2009)

I finished watching Gaogaigar and now i have moved onto Tekkaman Blade. Although i want to watch Orguss to.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoooooids. :heart:


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing looks good right now. Wake me up when an anime that isn't about the angsty teenage culture and back to the days when it could be about random days and retarded fun.



yell0w_f0x said:


> Full Metal Alchemist: the Remake!!!! the manga was awesome.... gonna be out on 4.2009 cant wait... XD


It would be stupid of them to remake the first season. They should just errata the second season to include Father Homunculus and Xing


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 4, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> It would be stupid of them to remake the first season. They should just errata the second season to include Father Homunculus and Xing



it would kinda be useless to just errata it coz there'd be a lot of inconsistencies in the whole story plot, especially about the whole philosopher's stone thing, as the anime already explained a different concept about the philisopher's stone and the homunculi.. and seeing as the anime and manga have very different stories..

And some other inconsistencies... like... the fuhrer is wrath, there is another sloth, selim is pride, greed in ling, rentanjutsu, stuff about the kimbly the crimson alchemist, stuff about scar, conspiracy in the military and others more...

so instead of just editing it to include them, it'd make more sense to just remake the whole thing..


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

yell0w_f0x said:


> it would kinda be useless to just errata it coz there'd be a lot of inconsistencies in the whole story plot, especially about the whole philosopher's stone thing, as the anime already explained a different concept about the philisopher's stone and the homunculi.. and seeing as the anime and manga have very different stories..
> 
> And some other inconsistencies... like... the fuhrer is wrath, there is another sloth, selim is pride, greed in ling, rentanjutsu, stuff about the kimbly the crimson alchemist, stuff about scar, conspiracy in the military and others more...
> 
> so instead of just editing it to include them, it'd make more sense to just remake the whole thing..


yeah but the first half of the series did follow the canon. It was when they introduced Dante the point where it really skewed from the original storyline.


----------



## Loken (Jan 15, 2009)

I have heard good things about steamboy, but I cannot find it.  Just saw Paprika, fracking cool it was.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 17, 2009)

now I want to watch Keroro Gunsou Movie 4.. X3

goes out on on 3/7 XD

keroro looks awesome as a dragon.. see for yourself.. 






but thats just me and my opinion.. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to watch the second season of Rozen Maiden. First season gets a 9/10 from me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 17, 2009)

Loving Hellsing ultimate, but over heard theres a 3rd OVA one


----------

